# I'm a Trapper, Too!



## glenway

I'm saying mice and moles don't count, so I've stepped up to coyote trapping today. Made my first set - a dirt hole - and I'll be monitoring it like a kid at the window on Christmas Eve.

Thanks so much for everyone's help and a hat tip to AZPredator. He sent me a book, lure, bait and coyote urine. And, guess what? Not a drop on me!

Without his help, I'd still be waiting for my squirrels to ripen.

By the way, with all the rust and wax treatment, the pan was pretty stiff. So, I put a few drops of olive oil on the hinge and worked it a bit. Hope that doesn't scare them off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Your welcome Glen. Olive oil? You gotta stop watching YouTube trapping videos. You don't want to get anything on your traps, use gloves to set them, take off the gloves when your handling bait, lure and urine...


----------



## glenway

I did all that but the pan was stuck. Had to do something.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It should be fine, hopefully a Fox doesn't dig it up and leave you a present...


----------



## glenway

I sprinkled the set with coyote urine. What's the best way to use the lure?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Goodluck glen I had the same problem with some of my traps I preped last year I put a little heat on them with a small torch and worked them a little and they free up I gess I got too much wax in there


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> I sprinkled the set with coyote urine. What's the best way to use the lure?


 the best way is to make a sent post set, find a trail where the coyotes are travelling, preferably on high ground. Find a spot that's level, dig and bed the trap slightly below ground level making sure you hide the chain and stake, sift a light layer of dirt over the beded trap and then erect a piece of of old fence post just far enough from the trap where you think a coyote would step on the trap, pour about a table spoon of coyote urine on the post. And there you have it... If you know what direction the wind is usually blowing, you would want to make the sent post set so the passing coyote will smell the urine. (Up wind). If you have a fence line on your property, you won't need to make your own. If you don't have a piece of fence post you can use a round branch or something. it doesn't have to be 3' tall.

Glen you don't want to put any thing on the trap or around it or an animal will roll on your trap and you won't catch it. If you made a dirt hole set and had a clump of grass or a log as backing, a little bit of urine on the grass or log wouldn't hurt. All you need for a dirt hole set is bait down the hole and a little lure on a stick at the top or the hole, or down it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

If your trap is sticking just keep setting it and trip the pan a few times until it starts to work... Heat will weaken the coil springs...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Heat and traps don't mix, it can weaken the coil springs. Just keep setting and tripping the trap until it works. If that doesn't work then you may have to adjust the dog...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a dirt hole set, the cow bone is just an visual attractor, you don't have to make two holes.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

This set is for bobcat, coyotes are a little bit different, you want to set the trap slightly off the hole and back from it so they step on the trap. Larry is a coyote guy maybe he'll tell you how far back from the hole. In this picture you can see the two traps bedded tightly into the dirt, I covered the pans with crumpled up wax paper so no rocks get under the pan...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Before...And after


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Before anyone gets their panties in a bunch, the pictures were taken on private property because you can't set foot holds anywhere else in Arizona, unless your Indian and on the rez. No Bobcats were harmed during the few days I had to trap...


----------



## glenway

I'll be checking for action in about an hour when the sun comes up.


----------



## catcapper

:smiley-eatin-popcorn:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well... Do we need to call search and rescue? Or worse (the wife)...????.


----------



## hassell

Maybe the yote got him by the leg !!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Maybe he caught a skunk and now he's taking a tomato juice bath..lol.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

The only part I put heat on was the pan pivit screw yes don't heat the springs up


----------



## glenway

No action this morning. How long should the set remain there?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> No action this morning. How long should the set remain there?


 until you catch a few. If you catch one in that set I would reset it in the same place, that way there will be lots of sent at the set. If you don't catch anything in a week or so I would move. You really need at least a 1/2 dozen to a dozen sets going... I don't know how many acres of land you have. 
Keep looking for sign and new spots to make a set. Get a fence post set going and just sift a big circle of dirt around it and check it for tracks when you check your trap. if you start seeing coyote tracks at the sent post, set a trap there...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Out here the old guy's would use sent circles, you make a circle of sifted dirt and place some gland lure in the center ( make a thimble out of tin foil ) and check it for tracks. Nowadays trail cameras are used, if you have the money and don't mind if some are stolen.


----------



## glenway

My trail camera only takes daytime pictures. Looks like I should come up with more traps for 75 acres. Should the bait be refreshed?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> My trail camera only takes daytime pictures. Looks like I should come up with more traps for 75 acres. Should the bait be refreshed?


 75 acres, you should buy some more traps... It depends on the weather, if it's kinda warm you might want to change it after five days, if it's cool out, you can just add a little bit more bait after five days, use a few drops of lure when you change or add bait. Glen you have to remember your trying to get a coyote to step on maybe a 3 to 4 square inch pan, out of 47044800 square inches of land. It's not easy, but it can be done.


----------



## 220swift

you need one more zero AZ 470,448,000


----------



## Larry

I'd like to add, the difference between a amature trapper and a professional is the amount of traps he sets. And I don't mean a long line of traps set a mile apart. I mean a pro knows that if he sets 2-3 canine sets at one location his odds increase. The trick is to know the target animal and read the terrain based on the target animals routines.

Glen, I am from Iowa and Iowa terrain is allot like where you live I bet. Therefore try this trick, its uses lure to bring the coyote to 2 buried bait hole sets and a flat set under the lure.

1) Locate a good single deer or cow trail on that 75 acres. Just off the trail about 20 yards place the lure head high. If there is no branch simply punch a hole in the ground and insert a stick for the lure application.

2) On the downwind side and upwind side about 10 yards off the trail make baited dirt hole sets with urine as a cover scent.

3) Directly under the lure make a flat set. (A flat set is a set with no hole or bait but still uses urine as a cover scent)

Your intention is for the yote to leave the trail for a sniff of the lure. Depending on the wind it should draw the yote to one of the buried bait hole sets. If the yote blows by these sets then he will stop under the lure and take time to sniff the urine your sprayed.

There you're now a Professional Trapper and your odds increased by factor of 2. ...its really just that easy as long as you slow down and think about your target animals actions.

On 75 Acres three traps are more than enough! Afterall , trapping is allot like calling for both you are trying to stimulate a sensory response. Whilst calling triggers the auditory senses, ....lures, urine and bait trigger the olfactory senses.


----------



## glenway

Duly noted. I'm going to get my ruler out to check AZ's calculations but it looks like more traps will make sense.


----------



## catcapper

Don't forget about snares Glen. I can take more fur "per set" with wire than anyone lay'in steel.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

I like that idea, too. Never done it, either. Seems like it would take more knowledge of the coyotes' movements than the trapping method. It seems simple enough to try in any case.


----------



## Larry

catcapper said:


> Don't forget about snares Glen. I can take more fur "per set" with wire than anyone lay'in steel.
> 
> awprint:


 That is a bold statement, I hope your ready to back it up. The reasons is this. if I lay down double steel on what I consider a hot set, Ill catch two coyotes per set. Snares can never do that because the set will be all torn up and the second wire will be demolished. However I have seen loops made too big and a yote will be caught by the belly while another is caught on the neck. But that's not deliberate. My dryland set using two traps is deliberate and is made to catch two coyotes at one set.

Now if you are saying your wire will produce more fur in a season then steel I beg the difference. I run up to 80 miles of line per season and have for decades. I have yet to see where wire or steel is better at catching fur. I think they are both equal and they both have their place on the trapline.

Someday we should meet and if you would be so kind allow me teach you my methods for dryland sets. I think after 40 decades I am pretty good at it and I expect a catch on every 1 in 3 sets every day for 3 months or more.

I am not against you at just you posted a very bold statement so please don't think what I say as an insult. But I think what has happened is sometime in your endeavour you have found snares are easier to make then dryland sets, which there are. I call it speed trapping. Thus you stopped before your education of using steel was complete.

Also just because I have been doing it along time time doesn't mean a youngster who is smarter isn't a whole lot better! Maybe I missed something along the way with snares.

Its just that trapping is so much like calling and I see guys start with mouth calls and then buy a e-caller because they think they can't call. The real issue is they never learned coyote behavior and that sill button made life easier then using the air in their lungs. The problem is the ease stops them from really learning and still the give up.

Just my 2 cents...I am getting older each day and I talk way too much!

Be safe

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster VS CatCapper 
Steel VS Cable 
No Holds Barred


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen, are you getting any snow? That sure would help to find where the coyotes are travelling on your property. You might have to get some Antifreeze soon for your sets, when you order some more traps, F&T has it... any luck today?


----------



## glenway

It's been snowing but only flurries today. It was in the high 20s this morning but it's too early for any serious weather antics. Going deer hunting with Joe tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

Whatever you do, don't send that cold and snow to me! Still hitting 80s and occasionally 90 here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Any activity?


----------



## glenway

Not yet. Gotta re-bait.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Not yet. Gotta re-bait.


 No action - why re-bait?


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter

I am not battling anyone...to old to run and too old to fall.

Glen...no rebate req'd just spray a tad more urine if in doubt


----------



## glenway

Good. Simple.


----------



## hassell

Exactly.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster said:


> azpredatorhunter
> I am not battling anyone...to old to run and too old to fall.
> 
> Glen...no rebate req'd just spray a tad more urine if in doubt


 what in the hell does that mean?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry, are you talking about adding more bait? No battle here, I keep thinking about here in Arizona, after a few days your bait gets as dry as a old cow turd. It doesn't hurt to add a little more fresh bait, I would definitely add some more lure... Hell he's only got one trap.


----------



## hassell

I would just add lure or freshen a scent stick, I'm sure they'll find the bait if interested.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, he is talking about when you posted cable vs steel and him against cat, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sorry Larry ...


----------



## glenway

If no action this morning, I'll sprinkle some tinkle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen how much lure are you using? Dip a small stick in the lure bottle and place it at the back of your dirt hole... If you can place a little bit of lure up high so the sent can travel, if your set is near a tree.


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sorry Larry ...


no need to apoligize...I should of been clearer.

Regarding Bait...Good point on AZ dry weather. But up here its getting colder and the ground is warm. Thus we have dew or frost every morning. That should keep the bait good for a few weeks.

Hey whats your first name? What should I call you?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster said:


> no need to apoligize...I should of been clearer.
> 
> Regarding Bait...Good point on AZ dry weather. But up here its getting colder and the ground is warm. Thus we have dew or frost every morning. That should keep the bait good for a few weeks.
> 
> Hey whats your first name? What should I call you?


 Eric, I was named after Erik the Red. I hear you, I used to trap in Illinois was I was growing up.


----------



## glenway

Didn't add any lure yesterday, just a few drops of P. Then it rained. Maybe some lure today.


----------



## Larry

Glen as you are aware the canines sense of smell is over the top. Also when you say add lure, are you talking bait or lure? One other thing are you going near the set of checking or remotely? IE: a pair of binocs.


----------



## hassell

Many moons ago when I was trapping up North I would mix in lynx sets on the line which were made at the base of a large tree ( mini houses ), one particular one would keep getting snowed in, rather than move it I would add or freshen a scent stick by the entrance to the set , figuring wolves may show up on my line I didn't want to add any human scent to the area, 2 months later a x-large wolf showed up there and dug down in the set through the snow and found a # 3 waiting for him. I know you only have 1 trap out there but wanted to give you an example of one scenario.


----------



## Larry

Glad to meet you Eric.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster said:


> Glad to meet you Eric.


You too Larry...


----------



## Larry

Eric ... don't have any of me as a kid...cameras were to big to lug around hoto: hoto: hoto:


----------



## glenway

Checking from a distance with my new Burris Colorado binoculars. This time, I was talking lure. Eric, sent me all the stuff. Rubber boots, gloves, knees never touched the ground.

Thanks, Rick. Seems the bottom line is patience. It's easy to second guess.

I'll learn more when the snow falls.


----------



## hassell

I never worried about scent as I was targeting marten and lynx, no yotes living there, I did what I did only at the first sign of wolves in the area.


----------



## Larry

Glen... lures should last through rainy weather unless its a down pour. I say this as most have a gland in them and they are greasy.

Side Note....I was at Gander Mountain this morning and for a #3 Jump they wanted $17.00. Dog Proof raccoon Traps were $30.00. I am just glad my traps were purchased when Pennsylvania still had steel mills.

Our Dog Proof raccoon traps cost 50 cents and were a 2 inch black capped pipe about 4 inches long. We drilled holes at an angle for 6 penny nails trimmed and sharpened for the pipe. The nails were then tack welded in. raccoon put his paw in to grab the bait on top the nails and it never came out. Great for barns where cats lived.


----------



## hassell

TheDuckMaster said:


> Glen... lures should last through rainy weather unless its a down pour. I say this as most have a gland in them and they are greasy.
> 
> Side Note....I was at Gander Mountain this morning and for a #3 Jump they wanted $17.00. Dog Proof raccoon Traps were $30.00. I am just glad my traps were purchased when Pennsylvania still had steel mills.
> 
> Our Dog Proof raccoon traps cost 50 cents and were a 2 inch black capped pipe about 4 inches long. We drilled holes at an angle for 6 penny nails trimmed and sharpened for the pipe. The nails were then tack welded in. raccoon put his paw in to grab the bait on top the nails and it never came out. Great for barns where cats lived.


 If the nails were welded in how did you get the animal's foot out ( besides cutting it off )? Like drilling a hole in a tree and using the same method for marten.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

U


TheDuckMaster said:


> Eric ... don't have any of me as a kid...cameras were to big to lug around hoto: hoto: hoto:


 lol, I am sure you had one of them ones you look down into it... All I had was a Kodak110. I got a great picture of my friend holding my mink, the picture he took of me didn't turn out... People nowadays got it to good.


----------



## Larry

hassell said:


> If the nails were welded in how did you get the animal's foot out ( besides cutting it off )? Like drilling a hole in a tree and using the same method for marten.


cut it off as it was always the front paw anyway. When I said 2 inch pie it may of been bigger depending on what we had at the farm. The bid thing I always remembered was if the nail were deep enough if you put your finger in and it was grabbed. Of course that was before we welded the nails in.

We would hang then from the barn rafters with bailing twine. and if needed we would add a bale of hay or two so the raccoon did not have to stand to high on his back legs. Cat food in a an old pair of nylons worked great as bait. Sometimes we would use table scraps too. Even today I could picture this raccoon standing on his back legs, holding the pipe with on paw and then putting his other paw inside. I am still in awe at how raccoons and bears can manipulate the toughest obstacle to eat.

Glen thanks for allowing me to distract a little from your original post.


----------



## jimmy shutt

good luck Glen, you have plenty of great tips.....and I'm writing them all down.


----------



## glenway

Pulled the trap yesterday and will relocate it today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Pulled the trap yesterday and will relocate it today.


Glen find an area where two or more game trails meet by the edge of a field, somewhere coyotes would be hunting for mice. The edge of a cut field would work.


----------



## Larry

Heres an old trick.....haven't used it for years,but I found it effective in seeing if my urine/lures or bait were working many moons ago.

If there is no rain predicted for a week or so. Grang a couple of 5lb bag of flour from the store. Place a nice tall stick, 4-5 feet high in the ground near a trail. Put some lure on the stick and place the bait at the bottom if you question the bait. If you question the urine use urine. Next open a corner of the bag of flour and spread it around the stick. Thick enough it will leave a track or two. Check it everyday to see what you have.

Now in modern days you can use trail cams if you happen to have three or four laying around.

Make quite a few of the test areas around your land, and the one that gets used the most make the set there. If its a good lure, bait, or urine the yote will roll in it more then likely. The removal of the flour tells you whats up. This will also help you understand coyote behavior a little better and increase your take with traps.

Remember.......coyotes don't fly...they always leave sign!

Larry


----------



## glenway

Rain on the way. I have a spot where they cross a culvert over water. The trap is going there today.


----------



## Larry

My only concern Glen is raccoon have not laid up yet and you may get them instead of a yote.


----------



## glenway

We sure have our share of raccoon around here. My neighbor shoots them off his bird feeder regularly - mostly at night. I'd say his count is in the hundreds in the past few years.

Didn't get the trap set yesterday and now it's raining.


----------



## Larry

The more I thought about it overnight I should of not said anything Glen. Each mans sets is his own thoughts and privilege. Sorry about that. Also no better teacher then making mistakes along the way. Good luck to you.

Hey your getting the front we had yesterday. Looks like it going to be a 1980'ish year here in Iowa. Rainy all November and then the wet heavy snow will come.

Be safe

Larry


----------



## glenway

Yeah, it's a mess right now. Glad I got the garlic in and seeded some bare grass areas yesterday. I'm gonna grab a gun and go for a hike anyway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Rain doesn't stop a trapper...


----------



## glenway

I was going to transplant some trees today and the rain stopped that, too.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Hope you get that trap set again soon glen


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You get that trap back in the dirt? Before long you'll need some antifreeze flakes for your dirt hole set. One trap for 75 acres isn't going to be easy, I have faith in you Glen.


----------



## glenway

Got it set yesterday in a new location but I forgot to wrinkle up the wax paper used over the pan and it's definitely no good that way. It didn't dawn on me until I left the site but now I have to go back to fix it.

I'm going to transplant some trees in the area today and hopefully it will calm down enough for the 'yotes to resume activity after I leave.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen, are you using a pair of gloves, ones that you haven't touched anything else with? You don't want to get any orders on the trap. Make sure to take off the gloves when handling lure, bait and urine.


----------



## Larry

I know you know allot about midwest coyote behavior but I wanted to re-emphasis this about trapping and coyotes and teach the not so "seasoned"

To start you can throw put the myth that coyotes do not move in the soup we have had here the last week. Fact is as long its not lightning, a hailstorm or a cloud bursts that prode inches of rain in minutes , coyotes move allot now.

Its all in the critter. Yotes have good fur ths time of the year, not good enough for top dollar yet but its still great fur, It shed water droplets well and in fact they prefer water/snow when the temps are in the 40's to 50's is a testament to how well this fur insulates. So they move allot when soupy weather occurs.

For years I have wondered why canines roll in dead carcusses. We have all observed they will roll on some feces material and rotting material . For this action I am sure its to remove itchy and parasitical hitchhikers. One day I watched a coyote in western Iowa on deer carcass. What I saw was deliberate behavior. It would roll on the fattest part of the carcass around the rump it could find. I firmly believe this one time rolling was coat its guard hairs with greasy fat for water defection. Afterwards it seemed to move the fat all over the rump and shoulders with its tongue. No wonder why some yote hides smell so bad, rancid fat leaves a terrible order.

What I am saying to all is this, treat yote movement in soupy wet weather the same as you would when those first air temperatures hit freezing and below. That yote is a mass of insulation and it will hole up all day long when the temps are freezing and above this time of the year because if it moves it will overheat. But when the soup comes it will move allot all day. Funny how guys think they need snow to hunt yotes as they cant get any to come in.

Remember most mammalian predators in the North hunt at night in the summer and winter. Has nothing to do with prey...mice and voles are moving all the time. They move like this simply because of overheating and energy conservation.

In the summer they overheat when the temps hit the 60's to 90's because despite the fact they shed they still have great fur and it starts to regrow for winter about the time its shed. (mid July). In the winter yotes have those reddish/blackish backs and tails for just one reason, it attracts UV rays that warm the body. Many lay all day in the sun in the open. Heat required during rest as their backs remain warm to protest the nervous system which has little fat. There their heavy belly hair insulates them from the frozen ground. At night they move to keep that nervous system warm. Heat rises from the belly and is trapped in the guard hairs. If that nervous system gets cold the animal is dead.

Here's a few pictures to prove what I said. I saw 5 yotes when the soupy weather started. I do this type of scouting allot this time of the year.....its tells allot about coyote movement as I can see them moving. THis one was out moving at 2;45 in the afternoon. Wind was out of the west at 15 gusting to 30.

Also unless there is a freeze on the way, your trap will pull up through the mud as long as its not packed! If your in doubt carry a little creek sand to the set and and use the sand to cover. Coyotes wont know the difference and the trap jaws will react with the same speed as dry soil.

When I say freeze I mean the ground is frozen. Unless the ground is frozen the jaws wont freeze down enough hurt anything. Remember there may be frost on the pumpkins but the ground remains above freezing for a very long time and ths ground heat will prevent the jaws from freezing.

This yote is not mangy......its just wet! Looks like fur when it comes out of the old washing machine. If you note this also tells a story as to why Iowa coyotes don't because Iowa Yotes have so much to eat! Thus the reason I hate using distress in Iowa and why I learned to speak yote. That yote is in a soybean fieled eating spilled beans. It is browsing through piles of bean chaff. Soybeans to Iowa yotes in the fall are the same as berries, voles, grasshoppers are to them in the spring and summer. They are high in protein plus the combines have removed the pods! Think about that the next time you watch a dog food commercial that claims to not have corn, soybean or wheat byproducts and why this guy thinks the commercials are full of it.


----------



## hassell

Lots of good info here.


----------



## glenway

Been checking the trap daily and finally nabbed one: an opossum, that is. Got the trap reset and re-applied the stinky stuff. Anyway, that's the first critter I've ever trapped larger than a squirrel.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Glen, your a Trapper now !!


----------



## 220swift

clear the junk to get to the good stuff........congrats on the first Glen!


----------



## glenway

I thought I was seeing things this morning. And, I was!


----------



## jimmy shutt

congrats on your first, was it grinning......


----------



## Larry

Call the Clampetts we got a possum for the pot! Congrats Glen. Now you know your trap bedding works well! Very good work! Very good especially in wet soil!

Glen be prepared for a fox after the reset. Fox seem to visit my past possums sets quicker than coyotes. Its all because of the rotten yellow stuff possums excrete from the anal gland, fox love to roll in anything rotten to ward of fleas.

You see, when possums play possums the excrete a yellow fluid to prevent their fake dead carcass from being carried away and coyotes and dogs hate it. It similar to the same defense a common toad uses that makes dogs vomit.

Don't mean to scare you as its trapping and nothing is normal! I am just letting you know why in a week you may not have coyote.

Larry


----------



## glenway

That's good stuff. The rascal wore out the ground. The rain was yesterday. Should stink for a while now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice, Congratulations Glen! Yep your officially a trapper now... Larry could be right I don't know, I know that a set where there's been a catch, makes it more appealing to other critters, it looks like something was going on there and that's a good thing... well on your private property, anywhere else it will attract people, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Undead

Congrats !


----------



## hassell

Some fancy meals coming up this weekend, congrats.


----------



## glenway

That's right, Rick. All seriousness aside, I'd like to repay you for that garlic!

I'm not really after fox and am wondering if I should move the trap again.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice job glen


----------



## 220swift

Glen, why would you not want to catch a fox?


----------



## glenway

I just have it in for coyotes. I'm not after the fur, either. I could check with my taxidermist to see if he'd take any fox off my hands. I ain't skinnin', either but I don't think he'd care.


----------



## 220swift

Got it, thanks Glen.


----------



## glenway

Found some critter got away before I could check the trap this morning. A huge trap circle indicates it was there for a while but no evidence left in the trap. Just sprung. I did find some long hair that looks like it came from another grinner all around the trap.

Should I put it in a new location?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen, I would leave it right there. Once you catch an animal, they leave a lot of sent, that will attract more animals, hopefully a coyote.


----------



## Larry

Glen,

We have rain coming in tomorrow. That probably means rain for you by the weekend. I would reset and this time make sure the trap is bedded well and no dirt clots, sticks, rocks are coming up when it jaws. I say this as it sound like a toe hold yote and the trap was slow. But then it may of been another possum since you found long hair.

No matter just think how much fun you're having and how much your learning...keep it up. Most first year biology majors and conservationist dont have the knowledge you have obtained!

Remember...coyotes cant fly

Larry


----------



## glenway

I noticed there is a remnant of whatever was pinched but will check it out when I get my trapping gear together. It was set super light - maybe too light. I'm using peat moss so no dirt clods or anything to get in the way of the jaws.


----------



## Larry

I used Pete Moss once...but then he got tired of throwing the traps at animals and complained he had to wait to long for something to come along

...I know that was poor! :fryingpan:

Remember...coyotes cant fly

Larry


----------



## glenway

Yeah, that Pete.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

keep at it glen make sure when you bed the trap the coyote has to step down in your pan and put his full weight on the foot going on your pan you don't want a deep hole where your trap is but just a little depression the raccoon I got last Friday night was a front foot catch and the trap was beded in wet clay and it fired off but the raccoon had to step on the pan with all his weight hope this helps you good luck


----------



## glenway

Getting it reset today. The trap is in heavy soil and I think I'll tighten up the trigger a bit.


----------

